

Managing Ideas - nathanbarry
http://nathanbarry.com/managing-ideas/

======
johnmurch
Its' funny how writing everything down can not only clear your mind but also
see if the idea sticks. Would you spend the next weekend/month building a MVP?

~~~
nathanbarry
Depends on how good the idea is. So many ideas aren't worth pursuing any
further, but still cloud your focus.

Ideas are so common that I most likely wouldn't do anything else with it.
Though I have a couple that I have turned into simple iPhone apps.

